# Urgent Help



## JoeBlowsClouds (23/6/16)

Hey guys so I'm a relatively new vaper
And I'm looking to buy my second mod.

This is where I find the problem.

What to buy????
I currently have a cuboid.

I'm thinking about getting the hotcig r150 or the asmodus minikin 1.5.
Do you guys have any flaws or suggestions to help me choose between the two?


----------



## morras (23/6/16)

You cant go wrong with the Minikin 1.5 - i love mine !

Also , don't look past the Evc mini , i see Sir Vape has the latest one.


----------



## Casper (23/6/16)

Eleaf PICO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/16)

Single 18650 mod the Pico with Melo III Mini... dual 18650 the HotCig 150.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaZa05 (24/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Single 18650 mod the Pico with Melo III Mini... dual 18650 the HotCig 150.
> View attachment 58761
> View attachment 58762



Rob please share your views of the hotcig vs minikin if you have sometime


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Rob please share your views of the hotcig vs minikin if you have sometime



Sure @NaZa05... have had 3 Minikins and sold two of them and kept my Limited vGod edition... they are great mods and seem to work in all modes with no issues... the only thing I hated with mine was the gap... the Limited edition has no gap and that's why I still have it. They are comfortable to hold and the battery life is great... you can't go wrong buying a Minikin as they have been around for some time and no issues have arisen.

The HotCig 150 is brand new and I have only had it a few days but it too seems to have excellent battery life... they look awesome and are also comfortable in the hand. I have been using it non stop since I got it and will be taking it with me for a weekend of fishing along with a REO of course...

It too early to see if any issues arise with the HotCig but my gut feel is it's going to be a great mod. The HotCig is lighter than the Minikin. With the HotCig you will also be able to get different doors for it so if you like customising your mods that's a win. 

At the end of the day it's a hard call and I'm glad I have both... if I had to choose one only I'm not really sure which one I would choose. I don't think you can go wrong with choosing either of them and you should get the one you like the look of most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TrevDaDev (29/6/16)

I was also caught up between the Hotcig R150 and the Minikin 1.5, at the end of the day I decided to go for the R150. When it comes to performance, I'm sure there is very or no difference between the 2, although the Minikin can do a ton of wire types for TC (but I don't see myself ever using them). What won me over was the aesthetics and interchangeable magnetic side covers of the R150. Another aspect of the R150 that blew me away is it's amazing battery life, it lasts me 2 days easily (new batteries, no chain vaping).




Here she is, attached to the Wismec Theorem RTA. @Rob Fisher she looks beautiful in the silver option.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/16)

TrevDaDev said:


> I was also caught up between the Hotcig R150 and the Minikin 1.5, at the end of the day I decided to go for the R150. When it comes to performance, I'm sure there is very or no difference between the 2, although the Minikin can do a ton of wire types for TC (but I don't see myself ever using them). What won me over was the aesthetics and interchangeable magnetic side covers of the R150. Another aspect of the R150 that blew me away is it's amazing battery life, it lasts me 2 days easily (new batteries, no chain vaping).
> 
> View attachment 59191
> 
> ...



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner... I must say I have not put mine down since I got it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Single 18650 mod the Pico with Melo III Mini... dual 18650 the HotCig 150.
> View attachment 58761
> View attachment 58762


Can always expect Rob to upload images as a nice reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (29/6/16)

Where do u get the hotcig R150 from?


----------



## daniel craig (29/6/16)

shabbar said:


> Where do u get the hotcig R150 from?


Get it at Sir Vape


----------



## Spydro (29/6/16)

Since I don't bother with TC at all, my needs/wants for the TC mods is to simply use them in power mode. So a lot of the whokalockey about the abilities and inabilities of their TC capabilities matters not to me, including what their max wattage rating is. What matters is if they are quality made, reliable and for me some of the draw is the "in hand feel" of a mod and ease of operation when in hand. So I'm not a big fan of square corner box mods like my Snow Wolf Mini's (I like my Pico's far more). Those with a more relaxed profile just appeal to me more. All else being equalstand that alone would make my choice between the Minikin and HotCig lean heavier to the Minikin. 

My dual series 18650's are a Minikin VGOD, Minikin 150W, Sig213 and a couple of Noisy Crickets. The Minikin's and Sig get used a lot... the NC's are not my thing and don't.


----------

